# Sticky  Shaving the face, feet, and tail/sanitary and nail grinding



## Rowan

*You...are...the...best!!! *

Can I have Vegas? 


ETA: I just submitted a request to get this and the other thread (topknots/toothbrushing) a _sticky _so they're easy to find.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Rowan said:


> *You...are...the...best!!! *
> 
> Can I have Vegas?
> 
> 
> ETA: I just submitted a request to get this and the other thread (topknots/toothbrushing) a _sticky _so they're easy to find.


If I gave you my heart, how would I live? ;_;

Ha  I'm happy you enjoy the vids so much! I hope they're still helpful! Next time I do a topknot I'll record that as well.


----------



## LEUllman

You make it look so easy! "Just pull the eyelid back and go across . . ." <shudder> I use a trimmer on my own beard, so I know it's safe and sane, but the very idea of running one across Beau's eyes, lips, tushie and belly gives me the willies. Guess I'm just a big baby, but so be it. More power to all of you brave groomers!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

LEUllman said:


> You make it look so easy! "Just pull the eyelid back and go across . . ." <shudder> I use a trimmer on my own beard, so I know it's safe and sane, but the very idea of running one across Beau's eyes, lips, tushie and belly gives me the willies. Guess I'm just a big baby, but so be it. More power to all of you brave groomers!


I only trust a #10 blade for these places, it's not exceptionally short but it's safe. Though the trimmers that have very close teeth that you choose the length of the blade with the little lever are even more safe than the #10 I believe. I think the micro oster or something uses that method?

Also, it should be noted that when you shave beneath the eye, be sure to use your hand to lift the topknot and eyelashes.. or else you may accidentally shave those off.


----------



## Ginagbaby1

Fluffyspoos, I just have to say that I loved your videos. You do such a great job and both of them always look so good! Thank you for sharing. I want to buy some clippers and Rowan gave me some good suggestions. Casper is pretty good with me handling his face but he hates me clipping his nails and since he's got all his dew claws, it's a must to keep them trimmed. I'm thinking the grinder would be better.


----------



## Rowan

Ginagbaby1 said:


> Fluffyspoos, I just have to say that I loved your videos. You do such a great job and both of them always look so good! Thank you for sharing. I want to buy some clippers and Rowan gave me some good suggestions. Casper is pretty good with me handling his face but he hates me clipping his nails and since he's got all his dew claws, it's a must to keep them trimmed. I'm thinking the grinder would be better.


I love the nail grinder.  It's the only nail trimming device I've used for years.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Ginagbaby1 said:


> Fluffyspoos, I just have to say that I loved your videos. You do such a great job and both of them always look so good! Thank you for sharing. I want to buy some clippers and Rowan gave me some good suggestions. Casper is pretty good with me handling his face but he hates me clipping his nails and since he's got all his dew claws, it's a must to keep them trimmed. I'm thinking the grinder would be better.


For dogs that don't care for the nail clipping process, you can always use the buddy system, where you have another person hold the dog in their arms. I've found a great way to hold them where their legs are sticking out below, while you have control of the head. This is a great way I've found to have other groomers hold my dogs that dislike their nails done where I can get it done quicker without having to muzzle the dog like I would if I did it alone.

I don't have a small dog, so I used my cat as a model. This also keeps the dogs from seeing what's going on, and seems to keep them calmer too. To get the inner back leg, simply flip the dog around to the other side.


----------



## CT Girl

These videos are great. I hope they do make these stickys. I want to keep Swizzle neat between groomings and bought a Laube speed feed but I have been too chicken to use it. Your detailed and clear instructions are making me think maybe I could do this. I am going to get a Dremel. Swizzles nails are ink black so I am leary with other cutters. Your dogs are so good for you. Are there any tips you would like to share on how you work your magic? I was just going to start with the cutter near him but turned off and treats. Then on and treats. Then on and a little bit of cutting and treats. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

CT Girl said:


> These videos are great. I hope they do make these stickys. I want to keep Swizzle neat between groomings and bought a Laube speed feed but I have been too chicken to use it. Your detailed and clear instructions are making me think maybe I could do this. I am going to get a Dremel. Swizzles nails are ink black so I am leary with other cutters. Your dogs are so good for you. Are there any tips you would like to share on how you work your magic? I was just going to start with the cutter near him but turned off and treats. Then on and treats. Then on and a little bit of cutting and treats. Does that sound like a good plan?


You can also put your phone on vibrate and have someone call you, and start petting him with it. The phone won't make the clipper sound, but you can use it to start getting him used to the vibration that way too.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank you so much for these videos! They are invaluable, because it's so much easier to learn from watching you demonstrate, than it is from reading a book and trying to figure out what's what. Your spoos make GREAT subjects, too  A big smooch to them is in order for being such helpful role models!


----------



## sandooch

These instructionals are so much better than the ones on youtube. I like the tip about pulling their lip back by sticking your finger in their mouth to get a closer shave. I'm just not sure Gigi will let me do that. 

She's really good about letting me shave her face. Her feet and nails are another story. I just groomed her today, but she really fights me on doing her feet because she's so ticklish. How do you get dogs used to that?


----------



## itzfoxfire58

I love the video, you do it so fast, it was easier to see how you did the shaving on the white poodle versus the black and they are so behaved, maybe you should open a training school.


----------



## Panda

Having watched this I now realise I am not very good at shaving Pandas face. I like how he looks when I do it but despite using a 10 blade I do actually leave the hair quite long as I find he looks hacked at otherwise....but if I did it properly so all the hair was short maybe he wouldnt look so bad....









This is what I mean by hacked at, he has areas which are bald and areas with hair.

Now I guess I just dont get so close a finnish so he has very short hair on his face so he cant look bald and hacked at lol


----------



## Panda

hmm, I resized that picture twice but its still massive, sorry.

About nail grinding, I learnt the hard way that you HAVE to keep longer hair away from the rotating part as I was trying to grind Pandas dew claw and OOPPS! ripped a section of hair off! I felt awful but for some reason Panda didnt even flinch.

Now he has fluffy feet I am extra careful to ensure I keep his hair pulled back when grinding.


----------



## kdias

*grooming videos*

These are great! I'm wanting to learn this and it's great to see videos of someone just doing the job at home on their own pets. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

LOVED these videos. you do make it seem so easy. you are so quick and so precise! thank you.

this weekend i groomed jessie for the first time using my new wahls bravura clipper. it has 5 adjustments for the blade height. i had a friend come over who use to be a groomer and she showed me what to do and i did it!! was relieved to see that once you get going, an instinct takes over that makes you aware how lightly or firmly to hold the clipper. we did her fft together, then on sunday i dremeled her nails and gave her a bath. i don't have a dryer yet, so i dried her with a regular hair dryer. to be honest, she doesn't look so bad - lol. i guess i will get better in time, i'm just so thrilled to have gotten started. if i could just keep her clean in-between full groomings, i would be thrilled. here's a pic of the finished product:


----------



## kdias

She looks great to me, good for you!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

thank you but just want to clarify that i didn't scissor her. i just followed the lines that were created by her groomer. she will still go to him for her full grooming, just that now, in-between, i can keep her looking good, too!


kdias said:


> She looks great to me, good for you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Good job, Jessie's mom!  It'll get easier each time you do it


----------



## Jessie's Mom

ooooo, i'm just loving all this encouragement!! thank you everyone!! :dancing:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Ha, someone commented in Vienna's face shave video saying 

"Dog looks terrified. Poor thing. At least I'm not the only one who thinks, shared it on Facebook and people called you a cruel so and so. "

Enlighten me?


----------



## Panda

0_o How could someone think that was cruel? If they think thats cruel I wonder what they would think of me using a blaster to dry Pandas coat then!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Haha right? I'm pretty sure she's really young and has never seen a dog groomed before.

Vienna is obviously being tortured. The world is ending.


----------



## Panda

Vienna doesn't looks phased in the slightest about being groomed either. I could understand if she was bucking and pulling to get away with a terrified look in her eye but she clearly is comfortable with being groomed. I bet they don't own a Poodle and think that grooming at all is cruel.


----------



## CT Girl

Don't let those ignorant people bother you. If you were close to me I would be thrilled to have you groom Swizzle and I am so protective of him it is not even funny. Let her see an ungroomed poodle - now that is abusive.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Haha, right? Vienna isn't even restrained, and I don't have a fence. She is sitting in the wide open world letting me shave her face.

And I would love to groom Swizzle if you were closer!  I've been dying to get my hands on a well brushed toy that I can just sculpt! All my clients seem to not know how to brush works.


It looks like she's changed her mind, I guess I got pretty defensive about being called 'cruel' about grooming my dogs.

And thanks for the comment (; you know who you are


----------



## kdias

I agree with CT girl, it's cruel to not groom your poodle, or any other kind of pet for that matter. I don't understand where a comment like that even comes from.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I just did this for the first time today ! I wish I had seen these before , I did not know how to do the eyes and could have used your tip, but it sounds scary... lol The breeder I got Carley from warned me that her nails always bleed when she cuts them. I used the grinder and they did not bleed at all ! And , Yes, I did fine, Carley looks great, it is not as hard as we first timers think. Thanks !


----------



## Rowan

I posted under the Youtube link. I hate it when people make inflammatory comments to get a reaction, especially when they have no clue what they're talking about. I suggested she educate herself on poodle grooming and that she consider what true cruelty is before she opens her mouth again. (In so many words.)


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Fluffyspoos said:


> Ha, someone commented in Vienna's face shave video saying
> 
> "Dog looks terrified. Poor thing. At least I'm not the only one who thinks, shared it on Facebook and people called you a cruel so and so. "
> 
> Enlighten me?


FS, do you have these videos on youtube??? or was this comment made on fb by someone who saw it here, on pf??? if it is the latter, i am really upset. please tell me it was on youtube - out there on public domain. i would hate to think someone here, on pf, would do that. and if they think vienna looks terrified, they should've seen poor jessie who didn't move for about 5 full minutes after i took her off the grooming table. talk about "terrified" lololol


----------



## minipoodlelover

Fluffyspoos said:


> Ha, someone commented in Vienna's face shave video saying
> 
> "Dog looks terrified. Poor thing. At least I'm not the only one who thinks, shared it on Facebook and people called you a cruel so and so. "
> 
> Enlighten me?


Don't let it get to you one bit. Vegas and Vienna look like the calmest, most relaxed dogs I've seen in any videos. Some people probably think grooming is cruel, as if having a matted poodle in pain is preferable. They just don't know, that's all. Not only are your guys model dogs, but they and your videos have helped me begin to groom for myself!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yes, these videos are on youtube, for the public to view and comment on.

I'm glad my videos have helped people!  That's why I made them!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Fluffyspoos said:


> Yes, these videos are on youtube, for the public to view and comment on.
> 
> I'm glad my videos have helped people!  That's why I made them!


well...besides the boost to actually start grooming, you helped ME in another way. jessie has horrendous ear problems which require constant cleaning...everyday cleaning. the way you HANDLED your dogs helped me too. i use to be afraid of being too stern when i handled her but watching you sternly, calmily, handle vegas and vienna in an "alpha dog" kinda way, showed me i can be just like that with jessie and i was and itis working out so much better. so thank you, again!


----------



## georgiapeach

Thanks for the grooming videos! I groom my own dogs (a small minipoo and cockapoo), and I've gotten decent at it. I pull the lip back towards the ear to trim around the mouth, but I've never put my finger in the mouth to pull it taut - brilliant! That really helps with the lower lip, especially.

Little poodle feet are a PITA! I use a smaller trimmer for them, and they take FOREVER! I was jealous watching you trim those big spoo feet with your regular blade. Potsie's so ticklish, especially on his front feet - UGH! Rosie, the cockapoo, is easier, since I don't have to completely shave her feet. I shave out underneath, but just scissor the tops closely. 

I would LOVE to see a video on trimming a top knot. That's my downfall...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Jessie's Mom said:


> well...besides the boost to actually start grooming, you helped ME in another way. jessie has horrendous ear problems which require constant cleaning...everyday cleaning. the way you HANDLED your dogs helped me too. i use to be afraid of being too stern when i handled her but watching you sternly, calmily, handle vegas and vienna in an "alpha dog" kinda way, showed me i can be just like that with jessie and i was and itis working out so much better. so thank you, again!



I praise when appropriate, but at their age they know what's expected during grooming. Now, jerking and moving could get them nicked, by being stern (but gentle) and letting them know that what I am doing doesn't take very long when they cooperate, we get the job done with everyone happy in the end. (I play/treat when we are finished)

I'm glad you're able to learn off of them!


----------



## Lotusland spoos

Fluffyspoos - are your spoos okay with nail grinding? My dogs hate it and constantly try to pull their paws away. Of all the grooming chores - this is the only one I hate to do.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Lotusland spoos said:


> Fluffyspoos - are your spoos okay with nail grinding? My dogs hate it and constantly try to pull their paws away. Of all the grooming chores - this is the only one I hate to do.


Vienna is totally fine, doesn't do anything but stand there. Vegas stands there and doesn't move, but sometimes he'll random just start screeaaaming. Wus. Try to do it when they're laying down, having someone else petting them to soothe them. Also, if you hold their paws against their body they can't pull them away!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

New nail grinding video, at the end I was asking Vienna 'Where ya going?' because if felt like she was still walking, then I told her to stop twitching (she gets ticklish on her back feet)


----------



## kdias

This is great! Thank you so much for making these videos! I am amazed at how good you are with your poodles.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Oh, also a note. My dogs tails are not tucked, both of them have low tail sets, especially when they're relaxed.

I learned this from horses when I was younger and it's become a habit. When I'm going to the back of the dog, I take my hands back along with me, and down each leg before I grab it. I like to think it makes them feel more comfortable knowing what I'm about to do? Rather than just grabbing the foot and going for it.

One more thing, before anyone asks. Vienna isn't in heat or anything, she's wearing the undies to curb her habit of licking herself. She's happily spayed


----------



## faerie

they are so well behaved about having their feet done. i'm so jealous. 
temperance sucks. she wiggles her front feet so bad and i get so frustrated. i don't mean to be, but argh.

i think your videos are some of the best i've seen on poodle grooming basics.

and temperance keeps her tail low a lot too. she pops it up when she's really excited ... like if it's time to chase the cat or we're going on a walk.


----------



## Olie

I've always loved your training vids! I am in envy. Ours do OK but HATE it and they know when "it's time" LOL. The idea of sliding down the leg is a great tip!! Thanks Fluffy 

You are a pro groomer (and a good one) and most of us are not. The only thing I might mention just for safety because it happened to me once. Is when changing legs it might be wise to turn the dremel off because just in a second the dog can turn or move and get caught up.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

i'm so jealous. it takes me longer to one foot than it takes you to do one entire dog. jessie wiggles and pulls her foot away. i didn't start with her from when she was pup. i didn't know enough. that probably would've made it easier. i experience the same frustration that faerie goes through. 

do you think it could ever get better or are they too smart to try to outsmart now??


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Jessie's Mom said:


> do you think it could ever get better or are they too smart to try to outsmart now??


Consistency will make her feel more confident with it. Dogs like routine, adding it to the routine could make her feel better about having it done.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Olie, I'm ALWAYS turning my clippers off whenever I'm switching to something, or even looking at something, the only time they're on is when they're on the dog. Even with the safety switch I'm really fast about turning them no and off, it's second nature, but the dremel has an awkward switch that's not very convenient to turn on and off switching feet.

The day it gets caught in MY hair is probably the day I'll start turning it off between feet. Boyfriend was screwing around with it one day, dropped it, and it spun up into Vegas's tail. Vegas didn't even care.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

These videos are AWESOME!

Do you have tips for when to start getting pups used to clippers/grooming? Also how often should you work with desensitizing a young pup to clippers etc?

I have two more video requests for you... Can you do a video of Cairo's feet getting done? I'd like to see the differences with a toy... Also can you do a video showing the proper way to "line brush" a poodle?

Thankyou for any tips and advice you have already given and might give in the future!

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos

For puppies, just get them done soon and often. You can also put your phone on vibrate and have someone call you to use the vibration against their face and feet.

I'll see about having a video of Cairo's feet done. I've been doing him in my lap, last time he screeched once for his back feet because he can be a wuss sometimes, he was fine, but if he does it in a video someone's going to be yelling ABUSE! Ha.

And I don't know if my own method of line brushing is correct, you'd have to ask one of the show people here for that advice, sorry!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Thankyou for your response, so would it be beneficial to even start as young as two weeks or would it be better to start at 6-8 weeks?

Rebecca


----------



## kdias

These videos are so good, and your dogs are so good while you groom them. You could sell "How to groom poodle videos".


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I know most breeders start their puppy face shaves at 4 weeks and every 2 weeks after.


----------



## cailinriley

Fluffyspoos...Thank you, so so much, for these videos! 

I had an in-person grooming lesson with a friend (who owns a sibling of my cream pup) a couple of months ago. After that, using my friend's recommendations, I ordered the equipment (table, clippers, scissors, etc). The supplies arrived...got set up in the basement...and then sat unused for a few more weeks, until I finally got up the courage to try them, today. 

Your videos helped a great deal, serving as a visual reminder of what I had learned with my friend. I watched them before taking my pup downstairs to clean up her face. Once I started, it wasn't as nerve-wracking as I had feared. The worst part was stopping Teesha from trying to lick when I was working around her lips. The resulting trim is not perfect, but pretty darn good for the first try. 

Again, many thanks for posting the videos, and thanks, to the moderators, for putting a sticky on them.


----------



## Simsek

Thanks so much! These are great. Our breeder gave me a tutorial, which was a big help, but it's great to have these to refer to and remind me as I work on getting better at this. I'm impressed to see you grooming on the ground, too. I got a table and it's made all the difference for us - he knows what to do on the table and that we're not done until he's back on the floor. I wish I'd had a table with previous dogs just because things like nails and ears are SO much easier this way, but I love that your dogs are so good on the ground!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I normally do them on the table, but I only have one at work. I now also do their back feet with them laying on their sides since it's SO much easier for the both of us.


----------



## Jacamar

LEUllman said:


> You make it look so easy! "Just pull the eyelid back and go across . . ." <shudder> I use a trimmer on my own beard, so I know it's safe and sane, but the very idea of running one across Beau's eyes, lips, tushie and belly gives me the willies. Guess I'm just a big baby, but so be it. More power to all of you brave groomers!


I thought you were never supposed to clipper towards the eye?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Jacamar said:


> I thought you were never supposed to clipper towards the eye?


How else do you get the hair on the bottom lid?


----------



## Jacamar

Fluffyspoos said:


> How else do you get the hair on the bottom lid?


Dont know, as Ive never groomed! I dont have my pup yet; Im just reading and learning.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Jacamar said:


> Dont know, as Ive never groomed! I dont have my pup yet; Im just reading and learning.


Shaving near the eyes is perfectly safe if you're careful. I'm more worried about accidentally shaving the hair off the top lid than I am cutting the dogs, since the blades I use for faces are quite safe.


----------



## Jacamar

Ah, thats good. What makes one blade safer than another?


----------



## Carley's Mom

#10 blade is safe . 
I do Carley on the ground too when not doing a full body trim.

Still waiting for the tail pom video...lol


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Thanks a million! Just received my clippers in the mail and watched your videos then attempted his face with a #10. Not a perfect job, but practice makes perfect, right? And no blood or Poodley screams!!! Russell sat still through the whole ordeal! Maybe try feet after his bath tomorrow


----------



## Jacamar

I just tried shaving Panda's feet. He was good for a long time because I gave him chews, but I took forever. Eventually the chews were gone and I figured I better not give him more or I'd upset his stomach. So his feet look terrible. Then I watched the foot shaving video at the top of this thread. Wow, Fluffyspoos goes so fast! I thought you had to be careful not to nick the webbing, so I was going SLOW and careful between the toes. But Fluffyspoos is digging in there with no fear, so how do you know you wont nick?

I was using a Bravura on the #10 setting, BTW. I know thats "pretty safe", but it is it nick-proof? Can I dig between the toes with no fear? Sorry Im so confused.


----------



## tokipoke

Jacamar said:


> I just tried shaving Panda's feet. He was good for a long time because I gave him chews, but I took forever. Eventually the chews were gone and I figured I better not give him more or I'd upset his stomach. So his feet look terrible. Then I watched the foot shaving video at the top of this thread. Wow, Fluffyspoos goes so fast! I thought you had to be careful not to nick the webbing, so I was going SLOW and careful between the toes. But Fluffyspoos is digging in there with no fear, so how do you know you wont nick?
> 
> I was using a Bravura on the #10 setting, BTW. I know thats "pretty safe", but it is it nick-proof? Can I dig between the toes with no fear? Sorry Im so confused.


I really don't know if it's me or the clippers, but I tend to nick with those cordless clippers. I've nicked with the regular sized Bravura (on ears) and with the Wahl Arco today during the rescue poodle class. It was on a #40 and I still nicked. I have NEVER nicked with the BravMini, and that's on a #30. I haven't nicked with #40 blade on the Andis clippers. I really suggest you get the BravMini.

*I really think it has to do with how the teeth are on the blades. The BravMini are more rounded compared to the other clippers.


----------



## Lou

I love the undies! it made me giggle, especially cause she looks so regal, then u see those and its just funny and cute! 
*You are really talented!*
*And your dogs are beautiful! I love Vienna's tail!*
Im thinking about letting Lou's tail get longer and longer, just not exactly sure how to _style_ it, to go with the rest of her haircut


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Sorry if I've missed questions! If you have any questions on this thread, please just send me a PM and I'll be sure to get to it!


----------



## MrsD2008

Hi there. I started doing my toy poodles clipping when he was around 15 weeks, and he was a gem. But as he got older he got more ticklish. Now I am looking forward to being a poodle mom again, I want to try again with the clippers. Which one do you recommend. I have tried listening to you on the video but I can't quite catch the name as I am loosing my hearing occasionally. Can you tell me which clippers please ( I used a wall before and I think it was either my new to clippers fear or the clippers were rubbish. They kept clogging and pulling instead of clipping.) thanks in advance


----------



## honda123

I also would like to know what clippers you recommend in 2014? We took our poodle to the groomers 2 days ago and wrote down everything: "do not trim the top not, do not trim his face, leave his ears and tail, only trim his body and legs."
When we picked him up, it was a disaster. The groomer did not even know which dog was ours'. -?- They cut 2 inches off his top knot and the WORST: they SHAVED his UPPER and LOWER EYELIDS! They shaved all his eyelashes off and his "eyebrows!" They shaved his eyes and caused a swelling and **** was pouring out of his eyes. His left eye was shut. I took a lot of photos. This was not acceptable. The Veterinarian RX'd liquid eye antibiotics and oral antibiotics. Still, the upper and lower eyelids are bright red.

What groomer shaves a dog's upper and lower eyelids and "eyebrows?"; especially, after I wrote in English specifics, on a piece of paper, "DO NOT CUT his face, (or his top not.....).


----------



## MrsD2008

honda123 said:


> I also would like to know what clippers you recommend in 2014? We took our poodle to the groomers 2 days ago and wrote down everything: "do not trim the top not, do not trim his face, leave his ears and tail, only trim his body and legs."
> When we picked him up, it was a disaster. The groomer did not even know which dog was ours'. -?- They cut 2 inches off his top knot and the WORST: they SHAVED his UPPER and LOWER EYELIDS! They shaved all his eyelashes off and his "eyebrows!" They shaved his eyes and caused a swelling and **** was pouring out of his eyes. His left eye was shut. I took a lot of photos. This was not acceptable. The Veterinarian RX'd liquid eye antibiotics and oral antibiotics. Still, the upper and lower eyelids are bright red.
> 
> What groomer shaves a dog's upper and lower eyelids and "eyebrows?"; especially, after I wrote in English specifics, on a piece of paper, "DO NOT CUT his face, (or his top not.....).


Aw poor baby, I hope you reported them for abuse. Bless xx


----------



## honda123

Thank you Mrs D. This grooming incident brought me to your forum when I searched: "poodles and grooming eye lids." 

I am very organized and write lists. I wrote everything down for the groomers. Frankly, I don't think they gave a darn. 
I look at all of your beautiful poodles on this site with their long hair and they look so fancy. 

We have taken wonderful care of our little guy. My poodle had a long top knot that I encouraged and groom him every day. 

He was a senior rescue and owner mandated surrender. (So you know it was either surrender the dog or be charged with cruelty.). The intake papers said our poodle was "so severely matted and filthy... a mandatory 10 day hold was enacted.. upon the time of neutering, under anesthesia, he was clipped to remove all of the severe body mats." 

So, after almost a year, I really felt good about myself and my little min Poodle that he had grown so much hair and personality. 

Believe me, we are walking into that groomers tomorrow AM.

Here we are, regular people, write down on paper to a groomer-- "don't clip his face, top knot or ears; just trim his body and legs, and we take home a dog with eyelids shaved and infection? :at-wits-end:


----------



## Dolly's Mom

Fluffyspoos, I stumbled onto you're videos over a year ago and think your beasts are just darling. It's nice to see that your dogs go through an array of clips and colours lol! My poor D suffers through the same. Though she won't be alone for much longer!!!


----------



## Axeldog

So grateful for Fluffyspoos videos

Yesterday I shaved Axel's face after his bath and blow dry and it was so uneven! He has practically "bald" spots in a few places (poor thing). 

Later that day I came across her video saying she uses a 10 blade for most of the face! That's my problem.... Being an amateur using a 30!

Now I know better and hopefully he won't end up looking moth-eaten the next time I do his face haha! Poor puppy


----------



## poolann

Axeldog said:


> So grateful for Fluffyspoos videos
> 
> Yesterday I shaved Axel's face after his bath and blow dry and it was so uneven! He has practically "bald" spots in a few places (poor thing).
> 
> Later that day I came across her video saying she uses a 10 blade for most of the face! That's my problem.... Being an amateur using a 30!
> 
> Now I know better and hopefully he won't end up looking moth-eaten the next time I do his face haha! Poor puppy


It might take a few days but the splotchy spots will fill in. The first time I used a 40 some areas looked like Racer had mange lol

Now I use a 30 for face & feet but a 10 for sanitary. His neck still looks splotchy from the 30 but it fills in quickly. I've learned that a 40 is not for me


----------



## Axeldog

Thanks for the encouragement Ann.
Glad to know he will stop looking so pathetic soon! In the past I have used the 30 on my adult dogs faces and don't remember having this problem.

I wonder if puppy hair is different ( he is 5 months old) or, if I have declined in my shaving skills?


----------



## Axeldog

So moth-eaten! Poor Axel. Good thing he doesn't know how sad he looks (at least I hope he doesn't!)

Hopefully this will be his worst-ever hair cut!

Sad face:








[/URL][/IMG]

And his poor little sweetie-pie neck.....even worse than his face:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## poolann

That's not bad.


----------



## mariondot55

*Video's on utube*

Hi
Just tried to watch your clips on grooming and when I click the play button all I can hear is your voice but can not see any thing else :-(


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Which ones? I deleted the video of me shaving Vienna's face because ignorant people kept accusing me of abusing her. *eye roll*


----------



## Dolly's Mom

Lol! Noooo the horror!!! A dog with a clean face :rollsontheground: somebody save them!!
You know what would be abuse, the smell coming off the girls with fluffy faces and the raw meat they eat!
P.s. Love your videos your spoos are sooo cute. Especially the black one as a baby. It inspired me to teach 'kiss her'. My older one is not impressed...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I plan on making new videos in the distant future x) But less grooming/dog savvy people think that I'm clearly harming my animals sigh

You know, my dogs that aren't displaying any stress signals, aren't whining, ect ect


----------



## Kp209

How do you prevent clipper burn on when using anything shorter than a 10 blade. I've tried using a 30 but no luck and I won't dare use a 40. My cream mpoo gets bad tear stains but I've started using Angel eyes and i found it's working quite well. I'm barely on the first week but I've noticed the hair not as wet as before. I love a clean short face. I want to start triming the stains out but I don't want to nick him or give him clipper burn. Any tips?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Creams and apricots tend to have very delicate skin, I hope that the groomers here can give you some tips to prevent the clipper burn, but I just wanted to mention that there has been a lot of buzz about Angel Eyes soon being taken off the market because of the antibiotic that it contains. Have you tried Eye Envy? It is a hit and miss kind of product - works miracles for some, does nothing for others. Buy directly from them, a 2 oz bottle of the original formula that needs refrigeration, and two packs of pads should last you more than a month.
I had one of the dogs that it worked miracles for, Tangee, you can find her before and after pictures on their website.


----------



## Kp209

Is there a reason they are more sensitive? How do they pull it off with show dogs being so closely shaven? Especially white being such a popular color?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kp209 said:


> Is there a reason they are more sensitive? How do they pull it off with show dogs being so closely shaven? Especially white being such a popular color?



Well they are probably way better at clipping than we are, and I bet they just throw powder over it if they do burn them.
I am just self taught at grooming, but I used to give my apricot a little burn at least half the time that I did her, and never burned my blacks or silvers, and it was just me, doing the same thing with the same clippers, just got different results on different dogs.
I will be interested to hear what the pros have to say.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I think the darker colors just have tougher skin for some reason. My black has really durable thick skin, but my white had the thinnest most sensitive skin. My apricot and silver is kind of in the middle with the healthy skin she has. Some is tougher and thicker some is very very thin and sensitive. I never ever cut a dog when I was grooming, but Winter got nicked a few times because his skin was just so thin. I think the show dogs are just used to the close shave. They probably get their face shaved every week. I noticed that if I shaved their face every week I have very little issue if any with clipper burn. If I don't and go with a 40 right off the bat they will get clipper burn. To avoid that I will start with a lower blade like a 15 or 30 and graduate up to the 40. I think that is your best bet. Start off with a lower blade and graduate up to a higher blade. If you keep up with it you should have no issue with using a 30 or 40. Oh and FYI I never really used a 40 on my white poodles face just a 30. The only area I would use a 40 is to scoop out the eyes where his tear stains were and the feet. He never had any issues with a 40 in those areas. I never noticed that Angel Eyes got rid of my dog's tear stains, it just took the color out of them. He would still have just as much tears it just wouldn't be red. Keeping them wiped often and using witch hazel (specifically made for dogs eye area) was the best thing that worked for me.


----------



## Kp209

Thanks for the great advice you guys. The tears just appeared out of the blue when he turned about 10 months, right now hes 12 months would his tears be caused by teething? Or is he too old for that? Would the type of clippers also affect whether he gets clipper burn? I want to buy a Wahl bravura but i honestly don't know which clippers are any good. I'm using cheap dog clippers which are not very good


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kp209 said:


> Thanks for the great advice you guys. The tears just appeared out of the blue when he turned about 10 months, right now hes 12 months would his tears be caused by teething? Or is he too old for that? Would the type of clippers also affect whether he gets clipper burn? I want to buy a Wahl bravura but i honestly don't know which clippers are any good. I'm using cheap dog clippers which are not very good



The bravura is highly regarded by pet and show dog people.


----------



## Lou

Having a hard time using the iPhone all (thanking/ quoting Etc) 

I dropped my bravura !!  i don't know if it's permanently broken or if it can be fixed ... 

Maybe y'all can see..? (Photos) Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated 
------------------------------------------------------

"The bravura is highly regarded by pet and show dog people"


----------



## Tryin

This happened to me as well. I called Wahl and they sent out a free replacement. No hassle. I LOVE their customer service and will be a longterm customer now. It took about a week or two, if I recall correctly. I also purchased another blade from Amazon.


----------



## DukeCharlie

This is great, Thanks for sharing all these video. It is really helpful to everyone


----------



## jburgi

shaved my baby's face feet and poodle tail today! 5 weeks! Love him, he is doing so good!

-Jessica


----------



## Michele

Thanks for the videos. 

I have a questions about the eyes. Please explain exactly what you did. I think the rest of the face I am comfortable with but I am still unclear with how to do the eyes without any risk. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kassie

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy

I'd also love more info on doing the eye areas.


----------



## Pippa

Hi there - I am having difficulty getting my (almost) two yr poodle bitch to cooperate with grooming, in particular allowing me to do her face and paws with the clipper. She used to love it once. But over last few months she seems to be going through a bit of a belligerent stage (like rebellious teenager), although she is very obedient with other things... she no longer has any signs of irritation or allergy.. that has long since cleared up... and I have tried treats for letting me trim tiny bits off, but treats have stopped working... and I'm almost at the point of taking her to the vet and having them sedate her just to trim her face and paws, but that is expensive and a last resort .... Does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## Dechi

Pippa said:


> and I'm almost at the point of taking her to the vet and having them sedate her just to trim her face and paws, but that is expensive and a last resort .... Does anyone have any suggestions???


Hello and welcome ! I see this is your first post. There is a section where you can introduce yourself. Also, if you want more answers, don’t hesitation to open your own threads.

To answer your question, I’m wondering why you would take her to the vet instead of a groomer ? If she’s difficult, have her groomed by a professional groomer for a while. Then when she’s used to it, you can try again yourself.

Sedating is not a solution. It is not done, unless the dog is so matted that clipping causes too much pain for the dog.


----------



## Raindrops

Pippa said:


> Hi there - I am having difficulty getting my (almost) two yr poodle bitch to cooperate with grooming, in particular allowing me to do her face and paws with the clipper. She used to love it once. But over last few months she seems to be going through a bit of a belligerent stage (like rebellious teenager), although she is very obedient with other things... she no longer has any signs of irritation or allergy.. that has long since cleared up... and I have tried treats for letting me trim tiny bits off, but treats have stopped working... and I'm almost at the point of taking her to the vet and having them sedate her just to trim her face and paws, but that is expensive and a last resort .... Does anyone have any suggestions???


My dog is difficult with the face and feet as well. I think he is just extremely sensitive to the vibrations because desensitization is very difficult. If your dog is a toy or mini, I would suggest using a grooming hammock (you can look up). They are simple to make yourself but can also be purchased. I use one on my minipoo because the front feet are a huge battle with him. My dog does not mind the hammock at all and is happy to hang in it. It helps a great deal with feet and face. I would also strongly recommend using a bravmini clipper on the feet (not face). They vibrate much less. For face I use a normal bravura which I recommend if you aren't using something similar.


----------



## Pippa

Dechi said:


> Hello and welcome ! I see this is your first post. There is a section where you can introduce yourself. Also, if you want more answers, don’t hesitation to open your own threads.
> 
> To answer your question, I’m wondering why you would take her to the vet instead of a groomer ? If she’s difficult, have her groomed by a professional groomer for a while. Then when she’s used to it, you can try again yourself.
> 
> Sedating is not a solution. It is not done, unless the dog is so matted that clipping causes too much pain for the dog.


I had to do this at one point with my white male dog. He had a grass allergy which caused irritation between the pads of his feet and he was chewing them raw. He wouldn't let me or the groomer clip his paws. Nor would he let us pluck the excess hair from his ears. We tried everything so I took him to the vet who gave him a sedative and trimmed all the excess fur on his paws and between the pads of his feet and cleaned all the excess fur growing out of his ears too. He gave us some malaseb medicated dog shampoo to use on his paws every second day which eventually got rid of the allergy irritation (we also sprayed our lawn to kill off all the clover and other offending grasses and fertilise the good grass so it could take over the lawn).. I was very grateful to our vet for this and he is happy to keep plucking his ears whenever they need to be plucked, as I cant do it an neither can the groomer. I think our white male poodle is a bit of a sook and very sensitive....And I suspect our almost 2 yr old bitch has learned to copy the our male dogs behaviour... they do tend to copy each other's behaviour which can be a problem from time to time .. also, our girl is due to come into season any day and is a bit hormonal and barks at everything.. I coulld maybe take her to the groomer with a citronella bark collar.. but it will be trial and error.. if she wont allow the groomer to pluck her ears and trim/clean excess fur on her paws and between the pads of her feet I might have to give the vet another cal, although she doesnt have any grass allergy, she is just being a bit naughty


----------



## Pippa

sorry still working out how to post to this forum properly


----------



## Dechi

Pippa said:


> if she wont allow the groomer to pluck her ears and trim/clean excess fur on her paws and between the pads of her feet I might have to give the vet another cal, although she doesnt have any grass allergy, she is just being a bit naughty


Groomers are used to dogs who behave as such. They will just put a muzzle on her and get it done quickly, which is a lot better than sedating.


----------



## Johanna

Kp209 said:


> Is there a reason they are more sensitive? How do they pull it off with show dogs being so closely shaven? Especially white being such a popular color?


I have only had one white dog and that dog did not have sensitive skin. Most show poodles of any color are clipped with a 40 or at least a 30 blade on face/fee/tail. The belly and back of the tail are usually done with a 15 blade. Because they are clipped at least once a week the white dogs have pretty tough skin. Oh, one other thing, the show dogs that are white usually have very dark skin, not pink skin. It is the pink skinned white dogs that are very sensitive.


----------

